# issue with maxijet 1200 pro's



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

so both of my maxijet 1200's that i got recently are really freakin loud on startup, the propeller seems to be rattling around inside the cage sometimes i have to unplug it and replug it in multiple times to get the thing to start pumping water instead of making lots of noise.. has anyone else had this issue and had any luck resolving it?


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

crazy glue did the trick lol
unfortunately i got it all over my fingers too


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Strange. I have a couple of these guys and I never had a problem with them. I only run them in the evening and at night though so they have to start up every evening, and I never experienced what you did...

Good job that you could fix it.


----------



## vaporize (May 26, 2010)

Is it the old Italian version of the new PRC maxi-jet pro? I had alot of issues with the new one version - it sucks.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

the new one, and the crazy glue only worked temporarily then the props got gunked up so now i have them both set to the other mode with the nozzle to sweep the sand, and i went and got a HK 1400 for circulation.
also they dont sell the replacement props at J&L for circulation mode only for pump mode


----------

